# 1DX Won't Power On



## Nazareth (Mar 17, 2014)

First the defective mirror box assembly, then We had to send our new cameras in for the 'fix' which was nothing ore than a Band-Aid via lubrication- now camera won't even power on, and apparently it has to do with their 'fix', either that or the 1DX is prone ot power problems right from the get go-

Lemon Law? 

Photographyonthenet site has a thread called "1DX will not turn on... unless..." in which several 1DX owners are having the same issue as I'm having- mainly that our cameras have stopped working- stopped powering on after we've sent our cameras in for their 'mirror box assembly lubrication fix'. 

Now my camera is 2 months out of warranty, the stinking camera has stopped working completely- I've tried removing and reseating the battery, tried another battery, reseating several times- nothing!

Now I have to spend even more money just to get my $7000 1 year old camera to work? Swell- 

Any other 1DX owners noticing any power issues? My camera began by mysteriously shutting off when reviewing photos in the LCD- I'd scroll to a photo, look at it, and like 4 or so seconds later, the camera would just turn off (without actually turning off the power switch-) nothing would work- I'd have to reach down and physically turn off the power switch, and turn it back on again- and the camera would work for awhile- a few days or so, then it would happen again-

Well today, the camera completely quit working. I got it to work one more time by reseating the battery, but it took one more photo- then it crapped the bad completely and won't turn on no matter what now- 

This post is kind of a rant, but it's also a heads-up to other Canon !DX owners who have sent their cameras in for 'the fix' for the product service announcement back awhile ago regarding the mirror box assembly- Not saying your camera will die like ours did, but if you begin noticing weird power issues like I described, it could be an indication that your camera is going to die in near future and need to be sent in for expensive repairs-


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 17, 2014)

> or the 1DX is prone ot power problems right from the get go



i would not say it is prone.... otherwise we would have heard more about it i think.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 17, 2014)

What does this have to do with EOS body rumours?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

No problems, either before or now several months after the fix.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> First the defective mirror box assembly, then We had to send our new cameras in for the 'fix' which was nothing ore than a Band-Aid via lubrication- now camera won't even power on, and apparently it has to do with their 'fix', either that or the 1DX is prone ot power problems right from the get go-



What did Canon say when you spoke to them?

I have not had any problems, and the "fix" issue seems like a very long time ago now. How long has it been since you sent your camera in for the fix and now?

Are you using original batteries? 

Anyway, hope you get it sorted out. Best to call Canon.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

I had "the fix" done many months ago...no problems.

Call Canon and explain to them the problems you are having...do so in a calm, persistent, and straightforward fashion....then check back here and report once again.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Nazareth (Mar 18, 2014)

First off- sorry for posting this in wrong forum- I messed up-

Lightmaster- You're right- I was too vague- should have said "It Seems that some  canon 1DX's are prone to the problem' which may be somehow related to the product advisory 'fix' as it seems those with the power problem have expre3ienced the problem after sending their camera in for the product recall fix- (although that could be just coincidental, but it might be related to the 'fix')

Neuro- I just posted this as a Heads up as it is clear that some folks, along with myself- have experienced this issue- not that it's common, or that it will definitely happen, but just to give folks a heads up if they start to notice weird things like back display shutting off for no reason, and having to turn camera off then on again to get it to work again- as this could be an indication that trouble is on the way and camera might suddenly crap out on the photographer-

Expat- Waiting on response from Canon- I've emailed them about 8 hours ago- might receive answer tomorrow- but my camera is out of warranty, so I'm sure they are going to want to charge for the fix- they tried charging me for the time I sent it in under warranty for the product advisory notice for them mirror box- had to really fight with them to get it fixed under the warranty because I hadn't registered the camera with their site after purchasing it and where I bought it they didn't have the 'right' sort of proof (amazon.com- Yes, I know, big mistake)- 

It has been 4 months since they did the product advisory fix for the mirror box lubrication- the sensor was nice and clean for about 3 months, then the typical spots began showing up again all over the sensor making shots with sky in them a nightmare to 'fix' via spot removal-

Yes, using same batteries- both are fully charged- but nothing happens when I turn camera on- no life in the camera at all

Thanks Northstar- wrote them an email explaining the issue- was civil- but firm about the issues I've had ever since the beginning- waiting on a response now-


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> ...they tried charging me for the time I sent it in under warranty for the product advisory notice for them mirror box- had to really fight with them to get it fixed under the warranty because I hadn't registered the camera with their site after purchasing it and where I bought it they didn't have the 'right' sort of proof (amazon.com- Yes, I know, big mistake)



That certainly shouldn't have happened. When a Product Advisory is issued (as for the 1D X lubrication fix), the service is performed free, period. If I purchased a used 24-105L which was affected by the 'rays of light flare' issue based on date code (made before 10/2005), I could send it in tomorrow and it would be fixed for free.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> It has been 4 months since they did the product advisory fix for the mirror box lubrication- the sensor was nice and clean for about 3 months, then the typical spots began showing up again all over the sensor making shots with sky in them a nightmare to 'fix' via spot removal-
> 
> Yes, using same batteries- both are fully charged- but nothing happens when I turn camera on- no life in the camera at all.



And the two batteries are originals from Canon? Have you calibrated them?

Does sound very unusual. Did you buy the camera new, second hand? Grey market?


----------



## Nazareth (Mar 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nazareth said:
> 
> 
> > ...they tried charging me for the time I sent it in under warranty for the product advisory notice for them mirror box- had to really fight with them to get it fixed under the warranty because I hadn't registered the camera with their site after purchasing it and where I bought it they didn't have the 'right' sort of proof (amazon.com- Yes, I know, big mistake)
> ...



That's what I woudkl have thought- but it was not a very pleasant experience- first, they had my camera for more than a week without telling me by phone or email that they were holding it until I 'authorized payment' - I just assumed they were fixing the camera and sending it back- I finally called them and lo and behold they hadn't even begun the fix on it yet because I hadn't 'authorized' the payment for it- I finally got it straightened out that it was still under warranty- but like you said- I shouldn't have even had to do that except that one of the issues I was having with the camera was the portrait mode scroll wheel never worked right and that was what they were holding off on because I didn't have the 'right' kind of proof of purchase (it had to be a copy of oringianl receipt, and not a 'summary statement of purchase' like Amazon now issues- I dunno- it was confusing- but finally a woman called from canon and said they were beginning the process and I could just send them the summary statement from Amazon= They did the lubrication, but didn't clean the sensor (which I specifically asked to be cleaned because of the recall issue causing the filthy sensor from the bits of plastic from the mirror box assembly wearing off and landing on sensor I guess- Had to send it back in again to get it cleaned- they did an ok job, but it's now looking as bad as it did before the service


----------



## Nazareth (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Expat- Yes, canon batteries-

I bought the camera brand new - and no- supposedly it wasn't grey market- Amazon I guess has to list whether it is grey market or not, and there was no grey market label on the camera


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 18, 2014)

Just a thought, have you checked or changed the small 'button' sized battery too? The one that stores the camera settings and such...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nazareth said:
> ...



So...you 'had to really fight with them to get it fixed under warranty' for an issue completely unrelated to the product advisory (as opposed to what you initially stated), after not providing them with appropriate proof of purchase when requesting a service under warranty. Gotcha, and good luck.


----------



## Nazareth (Mar 18, 2014)

no what I said was the camera was under warranty, and I was told to send it in, and still they were going to charge me- Why? because, WITHOUT TELLING ME That I needed it, I didn't have the 'correct proof of purchase' thanks to Amazon's online billing process which doesn't keep the original bill of sale, but rather just a summary of purchase- like I said it was confusing, and not a very pleasant process- Had you bothered to read my posts carefully you would have seen that they held my camera for a week NEVER informing me that they were holding it because I was supposed to authorize payment- unbeknownst to me- they NEVER informed me through email ,phone, or mail- ALL three of which they had info to contact me- And- Had you bothered to read carefully you would have seen that I stated that there was never a request for the info in the first place Neuro- I was speaking with a rep through email, and NEVER got such a request- NOT did the place it was sent ot request the info- UNTIL I finally called to see what the heck was going on with my camera! They never even sent me a tracking number so that I could check up on the progress of the camera Neuro but thank you for the sarcastic response- such a pleasure speaking with you sometimes! Must be nice being as perfect a person as you are- gee-


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> no what I said was the camera was under warranty, and I was told to send it in, and still they were going to charge me- Why? because, WITHOUT TELLING ME That I needed it, I didn't have the 'correct proof of purchase' thanks to Amazon's online billing process which doesn't keep the original bill of sale, but rather just a summary of purchase- like I said it was confusing, and not a very pleasant process- Had you bothered to read my posts carefully you would have seen that they held my camera for a week NEVER informing me that they were holding it because I was supposed to authorize payment- unbeknownst to me- they NEVER informed me through email ,phone, or mail- ALL three of which they had info to contact me- And- Had you bothered to read carefully you would have seen that I stated that there was never a request for the info in the first place Neuro- I was speaking with a rep through email, and NEVER got such a request- NOT did the place it was sent ot request the info- UNTIL I finally called to see what the heck was going on with my camera! They never even sent me a tracking number so that I could check up on the progress of the camera Neuro but thank you for the sarcastic response- such a pleasure speaking with you sometimes! Must be nice being as perfect a person as you are- gee-



Apologies - you definitely shouldn't have had to wait a week in limbo before they told you they needed 'real' proof of purchase. But, what I stated stands…your original post on the subject was:



Nazareth said:


> Expat- Waiting on response from Canon- I've emailed them about 8 hours ago- might receive answer tomorrow- but my camera is out of warranty, so I'm sure they are going to want to charge for the fix- they tried charging me for the time I sent it in under warranty for the product advisory notice for them mirror box- had to really fight with them to get it fixed under the warranty because I hadn't registered the camera with their site after purchasing it and where I bought it they didn't have the 'right' sort of proof (amazon.com- Yes, I know, big mistake)-



You mention nothing about needing anything other than the service for the recall, and it's very misleading to say you had to 'fight to get that done under warranty'. When I brought mine to the Jamesburg, NJ service center, I had a copy of my invoice from B&H with me, and when I offered to pull it our, they said no need becuase proof of purchase was neither required nor even helpful for the product advisory service, only their examination of the camera to confirm that the serial number fell within the affected range. FWIW, when it comes to warranty service only proper documentation of proof of purchase matters, registering the product with Canon (via warranty card or online) doesn't constitute proof of purchase and won't get you service if you don't have that proof.

Only subsequently did you state that you were _also_ having a different issue, one that actually required proof of purchase for a warranty-covered repair. If you want to rant about something, that's fine. But either properly disclose the facts about which you are ranting, or own up when called on implying a problem that didn't exist.


----------



## rang (Mar 18, 2014)

I have 4 othem and the've all been through the recalls via Irvine.
None of them have had any power issues. But I don't use third party batteries either. All expensive Canon LPN batteries.
Washed them under the faucet shot in pouring rain. They all get beat up. No one would ever want to buy them in future because they are not pretty. They are hard working rigs in the field and studios.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you removed and formatted the memory card?


----------



## Nazareth (Mar 18, 2014)

Rang, I only use Canon batteries-

Student of the light- I have formatted the cards- I format them when I traqnsfer the photos to the computer

Neuro- one more time- They weren't even going to perform the product advisory work UNTIL I approved of being charged for work that was covered under warranty- I had to fight with them to even perform the product advisory work- they simply had set the camera on a shelf and never even began work on the product advisory issue- they should have at least done that work then contacted me IF they felt there was an issue with the warranty concerning the other issue, and asked me how to continue. They did not- they apparently weren't even going to contact me- I was the oen who had to contact them, 

I have had a horrible experience with this camera right from Day one practically, and now the stinking thing is dead, making a bad situation worse. I am not a smart person, nor do I explain things well- but I came here to explain to people that they might run into the horrible issues I've run into, NOT to be berated and made to feel stupid by you- but you seem hell bent on doing so apparently- You';ve done this several times with me in previous threads- not sure what your problem is?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

My fault. I should have realized that this...



Nazareth said:


> This post is kind of a rant



...often leads to distortion of the truth, either overt or by omission, to make one's point. I do understand your frustration - your camera should just work, and having it die – especially soon after the warranty expires – bites. I assume you're in the US, not somewhere where stronger consumer-protection laws might benefit your situation? Did you happen to charge your Amazon purchase on a credit card which doubles the product warranty?


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 18, 2014)

Nazareth said:


> Rang, I only use Canon batteries-
> 
> Student of the light- I have formatted the cards- I format them when I traqnsfer the photos to the computer
> 
> ...



In the uk, any canon repairs are covered by 6 month warranty, can't speak for elsewhere. So if you contact them as mentioned and point out the previous repair, the only cost *might* be the shipping cost. You should of course check as not all canon repair centres globally seem to work the same as this forum demonstrates....


----------



## eml58 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Nazareth, quite honestly sorry to hear the issues your having with with the 1Dx, not helpful of course but I had both my own 1Dx bodies into Canon Singapore last year & both returned just fine.

I do appreciate threads like this, the heads up warnings at least allow us to understand that there are often issues out there with the equipment we use.

If you wouldn't mind I'de like to know which Canon service centre you put your 1Dx into, only so I don't make the same mistake myself should I ever again have the need to service/repair a unit other than through Canon Singapore.

Among the comments made by Nuero there is one Gem and I was unaware of it myself, that's the comment regards use of a Credit Card with Amazon extending the Warranty Period, I've checked the info and it appears correct, this is useful information for you (and anyone else) in the hope that your Camera may still be under Warranty, worth checking.

You have my sympathies, for most a 1Dx is a significant investment and it's a little world shattering when things go wrong, your "little rant" is not unusual & your endeavours to give a heads up over an issue I at least was unaware of, should be commended.

My own history with Canon/Nikon might put some perspective into the problem, I owned the 1Ds MK III, This had been a total Horror story with the well documented AF issues, 5DMK III light leak issues on 2 out of 3 Bodies, D800 left/right out of whack Focus issues, Nikon finally replaced the Camera Body & I promptly sold it, My 200f/2 300f/2.8 II 400f/2.8 II 600f/4 II all required sending back to Canon Singapore for new firmware due to upgrades required due to release of the 1Dx & 5DMK III, so one might ask "why stay with Canon" ?? I understand these issues are relevant to all Camera systems & Canon I feel generally provide the best after sales service.

Don't take to heart negativity on a public forum, it's part of the beast, take the positives from the experience, hopefully there are some, i.e.. the extended warranty via Credit Card payment at Amazon.

I hope you get the issue fixed, unfortunately it's likely made you a D4s future buyer, but believe me all the Camera Manufactures have the same issues, these are mechanical pieces of gear, just like a Car or a Toaster, most work out of the Box, some don't, you unfortunately got one that has issues.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Among the comments made by Nuero there is one Gem and I was unaware of it myself, that's the comment regards use of a Credit Card with Amazon extending the Warranty Period, I've checked the info and it appears correct, this is useful information for you (and anyone else) in the hope that your Camera may still be under Warranty, worth checking.



I did not know about that with Amazon either. I was aware that if you buy anything from anywhere (not just Amazon) with your American Express Card you get an extra year's warranty. So if a lens or body only comes with one year, you get two via American Express.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I did not know about that with Amazon either. I was aware that if you buy anything from anywhere (not just Amazon) with your American Express Card you get an extra year's warranty. So if a lens or body only comes with one year, you get two via American Express.



Many Visa/MasterCard credit cards offer a similar benefit.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Among the comments made by Nuero there is one Gem and I was unaware of it myself, that's the comment regards use of a Credit Card with Amazon extending the Warranty Period, I've checked the info and it appears correct, this is useful information for you (and anyone else) in the hope that your Camera may still be under Warranty, worth checking.
> ...




I wasn't aware of that either but I just checked my Amex card and here's how it read:

With Extended Warranty♦ you can shop with less worry knowing the terms of the original manufacturer's warranty can be extended up to one additional year. Applies to warranties of 5 years or less that are eligible in the U.S. Please read important exclusions and restrictions.

Thanks for pointing this out Neuro....I will definitely be using my Amex for all future purchases of gear and equipment that has a warranty.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

Northstar said:


> I wasn't aware of that either but I just checked my Amex card and here's how it read:
> 
> With Extended Warranty♦ you can shop with less worry knowing the terms of the original manufacturer's warranty can be extended up to one additional year. Applies to warranties of 5 years or less that are eligible in the U.S. Please read important exclusions and restrictions.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out Neuro....I will definitely be using my Amex for all future purchases of gear and equipment that has a warranty.



It is a terrific feature from Amex, but as Neuro says, some other cards also offer the benefit.

I think this is a global benefit from Amex.

I always smile when I get an email from Canon asking if I want to extend the warranty for an extra year. No need!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 20, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware of that either but I just checked my Amex card and here's how it read:
> ...


I don't know if all of the AMEX cards offer it but I know the Gold & Platinum charge cards do - and while other CCs may have this benefit, most of them require you to register the purchase with them, so be sure to read the terms & conditions of the extended warranty if your card offers one.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



This is a very good point. I did not know Amex offered this until I called them about an issue a year or two ago. I was surprised and asked why they did not promote this part of their service more, but I cannot remember what they said. I know with Amex I do not need to do anything to get the extra year. Apart from a few silly issues I am extremely happy with Amex, they can be very understanding.


----------



## Rcpixel (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi
I am writing from berlin and i have the same defect on my 1DX.

First body was changed by canon on august 2013 after canon was not able to fix the camera 4 times. The 3 time was something with platine and it was back from canon service with not working AF. Can you believe it... back from cps with new defect? It was on my birthsday

Then I got a new Body and it has started to have problem with the power too (just now, sice the 5.04.2014 -i am a cps member)
Like was said here, in the same way
First after try to check the picture with the play button after shot 
Then every time after power on and first shot
Then sometimes it do not get on

Sometimes after first shot and and

I would like to if there are more people with the same problem.
I know a lot of fotografers from afp, ap, dpa and others that does not has these problem.

Are shops getting produkt with defekt sheaper or something like that?
Knows canon what they are doing ?
knows canon that i could not already 2 month fine work? Just Because I have chouse for a sure body and technology but the best from canon does not work? 
Are canon saying sorry guys?


----------



## Nazareth (Aug 17, 2014)

[[Are shops getting produkt with defekt sheaper or something like that?]]

It sure seems like that in my case anyways- they 'fixed' the mirror box assembly by changing it out with a new one, and sure enough I'm having the same crud on the sensor issue again after a few months now- the scroll wheel doesn't properly work for portrait mode any longer, and the camera is doing weird things again, like the review screen going blank while reviewing photos- just like it did right before the power supply board went bad- Canon told me in the last fix that I was now on my own- that there was no warranty on the replaced power supply board or the mirror box assembly that they replaced, and if anything happens again, it's on my dime- apparently they are perfectly content selling defective cameras and not standing behind them when they are lemons-


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 18, 2014)

Sadly, this is just the curse of high-end products. The cheap models sell a couple orders of magnitude more units than the top models. A 5% repair rate on a high-end model is still a small enough dollar amount to get lost in the noise. A 0.1% failure rate on a low-end model would cost enough that they'd stop the line until they identified and fixed the design flaw that caused it.


----------



## Mickat (Sep 10, 2014)

Not a good first post but my 1dx won't power on. I went to randomly use it today and low and behold ... It's dead. 
It's off to Canon as we speak so find out soon possibly what it was 

Full charged original battery. My choice of repairer had a look at it and just pretty much said " yeah there's not much going on with it, won't do anything, even with their own battery.

Find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 9, 2015)

Today it happened to me.

When I tried transferring images from my 1D-X to my Mac the camera suddenly went dead. I tried several times to power up and connect to my Mac and each time after initial power up the camera went dead again after about a second or so. Strangely for while the lower screen on the backside of the camera body kept working, while the rest of the camera had stopped working. Several times I removed the battery and put it back in without things getting better. The battery I used was almost fully powered. Charging it to 100% and reinserting it didn't help either. When I then changed the lens, the camera stopped working at all.

I am unsure what may have caused this.


----------



## Sashi (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine has been fine as well, after the lubing. 
Not defending canon blindly, I would be ranting on here if it happened to me too! I've had to send it in thrice. Once for cleaning when new, once for the mirror box and once to check that I would not have the af issue in sub zero conditions.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine had been fine for as long as I had the camera, except right after the call-back service, when it would not start up any longer, so Canon service exchanged the components in the camera back related to power supply for free. I expect this time I will have to pay for the fix.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 9, 2015)

I have heard of the PCB boards failing. There are actually quite a few hardware flaws on the 1DX unacknowledged by Canon.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 18, 2015)

After a week of waiting for some reply today I received the information that a curcuit board needs to be replaced. This could be the PCB board. I am not sure. At least the costs for the repair at 460$ don't bother me too much.


----------



## ksgal (Aug 22, 2015)

AmbientLight said:


> After a week of waiting for some reply today I received the information that a curcuit board needs to be replaced. This could be the PCB board. I am not sure. At least the costs for the repair at 460$ don't bother me too much.



Fingers crossed it comes back perfect for you with many years left! Thanks for the update!


----------



## lb (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi I don't go online very often but I had the same issue over 8 months ago and the brand new idx from the camera shop did not work , I eventually got my money back, I only had the camera for a week and returned it under law, I decided this after reading all the online issues and court cases that canon put people through here is what is happening in Australia to professionals.

http://www.photocounter.com.au/2013/no-real-winners-in-canon-1dx-argument/

also read the messages below in the same page


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2015)

Bad news, mine has developed this fault. Picked it up, tried to start it up but nothing happening. New Canon battery, nope still wont start. Shame as otherwise its been excellent. Guess this can happen to anything. Of to Canon CPS tomorrow. Fingers crossed its nothing to bad.

Mick


----------

